# Beating the heat



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

How do you fellow owners handle the heat. Keep going till you fall down Or maybe schedule a little lighter on the "really hot" days.

I had a busy day today. worked 9 hours in the sun. Than get a call back from a " Patel" That wanted me their right away. I replied see you in the am. I am hot and need to shut it down for a few hours. I like money. But health is more important


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sitting naked in my basement.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

couple of tinnies! cold ones!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

For some reason the heat doesn't really bother me too much...unless pulling a well pump or something that rough....

I carry water and gatorade...and make sure I take frequent drinking breaks.

I never even turn the a/c on in the van...

The only time heat gets me is if it's hot at night and hard to sleep, then the central air gets kicked on.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm sitting naked in my basement.


Good thing you are not out side...

You might have to wash that couch later

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Cooler full of gatoraid and water. If I'm in one spot for awhile the umbrella goes up.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I had the water and powerade. Just took way too much out of me today. Than go home to see the ac is on the fritz. arghhhh. Patel is waiting for his warranty call in the am. oh well. He better like it lol


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Good thing you are not out side...
> 
> You might have to wash that couch later
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


I'm sitting on the floor.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

It is 89 degrees at 11:15 pm. This crazy. Indiana does not get this hot:furious:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm sitting on the floor.


Hope it's not white carpet...
:laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ever try wearing a cool jac?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope. Don't like those. tried one on once did not care for it.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Try swapping a a water heater in a 3rd floor attic in Houston this time of year... 140+. I got a cooler of ice water and take a towel with ice wrapped up like a burrito around the back of my neck..can stay up there 15-20 min longer with out a breather...


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

antiCon said:


> Try swapping a a water heater in a 3rd floor attic in Houston this time of year... 140+. I got a cooler of ice water and take a towel with ice wrapped up like a burrito around the back of my neck..can stay up there 15-20 min longer with out a breather...


http://www.arcticheatusa.com/cooling_vests.pdf


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

antiCon said:


> Try swapping a a water heater in a 3rd floor attic in Houston this time of year... 140+. I got a cooler of ice water and take a towel with ice wrapped up like a burrito around the back of my neck..can stay up there 15-20 min longer with out a breather...


I will pass. you Texas guys are a special breed. When it comes to the heat. Yet you guys will probly say that about us when it comes to the cold.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hotter than heck here today: 72 with blazing sun! Broke a sweat in that attic: 85!

Had to ride in my cut-offs! 

Sorry...could not resist.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Plumber said:


> Hotter than heck here today: 72 with blazing sun! Broke a sweat in that attic: 85!
> 
> Had to ride in my cut-offs!
> 
> Sorry...could not resist.


:laughing: I like that weather:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Heck of a lot better than - 40

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I can deal with that. I have plenty of space heaters. warm clothing. I wouldn't mind it too much. The heat is just bad. It can be a killer to. ( but we all know that)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

antiCon said:


> Try swapping a a water heater in a 3rd floor attic in Houston this time of year... 140+. I got a cooler of ice water and take a towel with ice wrapped up like a burrito around the back of my neck..can stay up there 15-20 min longer with out a breather...


What the hell u need a water heater in Texas during the summer for???


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I had the water and powerade. Just took way too much out of me today. Than go home to see the ac is on the fritz. arghhhh. Patel is waiting for his warranty call in the am. oh well. He better like it lol



A/c still out? what's it doing? (or not doing)


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

pilot light said:


> couple of tinnies! cold ones!


Mate, you are without a doubt an honorary aussie Haha


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> A/c still out? what's it doing? (or not doing)


darn thing ain't working. Will look at it in the morning. have all the crap here to repair it.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Mate, you are without a doubt an honorary aussie Haha


 I once made the mistake of calling a new zealander an aussie! They were actually alittle upset too! Why?:laughing: My great Grandmother was from Tasmania!:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> darn thing ain't working. Will look at it in the morning. have all the crap here to repair it.



My arse would be out there with a flashlight...cuz sleeping in the heat is not fun....and listening to the other half is even worse....
then again.....I'd prolly just sleep out there....


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

it is not too bad in here. got the industrial blower in the bedroom blowing over 40 lbs of ice. I will be very comfy


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> it is not too bad in here. got the industrial blower in the bedroom blowing over 40 lbs of ice. I will be very comfy



You have an industrial blower in your bedroom??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a funny call this evening

The guy calls because he wondering if his furnace was running

He says it's 100 deg in his house

So I ask what's the problem ... He says... I move the switch on the thermostat to cool and the air is not that cold

I ask him do you have air conditioning and .. He says .. No

I laughed... And told him that is just the furnace blower running ... And he needs an air conditioner if he wants cold air

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Had a funny call this evening
> 
> The guy calls because he wondering if his furnace was running
> 
> ...



So why did they install a heat/cool thermo?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> So why did they install a heat/cool thermo?


I don't know this guy from a hole in the ground... Just though it was a very strange call on a Friday night

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I don't know this guy from a hole in the ground... Just though it was a very strange call on a Friday night
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop



Tell him his furnace must be out of ice....


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I don't know this guy from a hole in the ground... Just though it was a very strange call on a Friday night
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 Must be hot in Ontario!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Must be hot in Ontario!


We are up in the 30's deg C

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## jredman45 (Mar 30, 2012)

I always carry a high speed fan all summer long. It helps beat the heat!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 106 today. Nice cold front move through. Back to 111 tomorrow, can't wait. About two gallons of cold water and my Tilley hat should get me through another day.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Been on a tractor bush hogging all day, just me the King-Kutter and a cooler full of water and gatoraid.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Been on a tractor bush hogging all day, just me the King-Kutter and a cooler full of water and gatoraid.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I though you did plumbing not gardening

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I though you did plumbing not gardening
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Been doing a little work for the family to help them out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

102 today.
I'm sitting at my desk in my boxers with my "vent" open to keep things happy and cool.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> I had the water and powerade. Just took way too much out of me today. Than go home to see the ac is on the fritz. arghhhh. Patel is waiting for his warranty call in the am. oh well. He better like it lol


Do you prefer the Powerade? I find it actually dehydrates me. Will drink the Gatorade over Powerade 7 days a week. I only state this because you stated the heat drained ya out today.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

When I get those weeks where it is 95+ I will schedual early mornings and early evenings. Maybe set out 5am-12pm as many days in a row to keep up until it drops back down below 95. Fortunately most of what I do is inside commercial buildings. Beside the headaches from going in and out of ac and the crazy heat, that's how I try to deal with it.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Been on a tractor bush hogging all day, just me the King-Kutter and a cooler full of water and gatoraid.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I saw your state had a bad storm come through the other day, was that in your family's area?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I saw your state had a bad storm come through the other day, was that in your family's area?


Yeah it came through our area, a lot of wind lightning and rain, but we need the rain bad so it's a good thing. Hopefully we can get off this burn-ban soon.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

mccmech said:


> Do you prefer the Powerade? I find it actually dehydrates me. Will drink the Gatorade over Powerade 7 days a week. I only state this because you stated the heat drained ya out today.


I like powerade. it was what i drank on the farm years ago. Yesterday was A record high for my area. I actualy got a sunburn. Which is a first in my life. :furious:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gatorade is a must for me in the heat. I put 3.5 gallon coolers on all of our trucks this year. Putting an large ice machine in the shop next week for the guys. No excuse for not being hydrated. 

Dad got overheated once and ended up in the hospital for a couple of days. I don't think he was ever really 100% in the heat after that.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

we went from 10 weeks of mild damp ulgy to 80, and sunny. I like the heat but even with that swing a 6 pack over a day and a nap is what I needed. 

Wonder if I can sweat the beer off...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We are used to the temperatures here. I was surprised at how quickly you do get acclimated to the heat. I remember my first couple of years, 17 stories on the roof and the sun beating down. At first I drank a ton of ice tea until the caffeine created kidney stones. I learned after that to drink loads of water, take the necessary breaks, and work smarter.

I also learned what you do after work affects the way you perform during work. At night I either walk or ride a bike a couple of miles a night.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

My girl buys and sends me off with Gatorade on hot days, cuz she knows I tend to get working and not stop to stay hydrated enough......don't have the heart to tell her that I hate that chit....for some reason it's like my throat won't let me drink it....almost gags me....will have to try some powerade or some other brand....Sprite Zero is usually what I roll with, but it's not so good in the heat. Usually find myself under a customer's hose in a frenzy.:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> My girl buys and sends me off with Gatorade on hot days, cuz she knows I tend to get working and not stop to stay hydrated enough......don't have the heart to tell her that I hate that chit....for some reason it's like my throat won't let me drink it....almost gags me....will have to try some powerade or some other brand....Sprite Zero is usually what I roll with, but it's not so good in the heat. Usually find myself under a customer's hose in a frenzy.:laughing:


I always cut it with water. Dump half out and refill with water. That crap is so full of sugar it never really quenches your thirst. Cutting it by 50% really helps.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I always cut it with water. Dump half out and refill with water. That crap is so full of sugar it never really quenches your thirst. Cutting it by 50% really helps.


Going to try that!:thumbup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

well as for leaks in the attic if its past 12.00 i cutting a hole in your ceiling the sheet rock is bad any ways, for out side jobs i have a canopy it really work and if i gonna be on a out door job all day i connect a portable mister i have been known to cut an ac duct make a flap and repair with silver tape and that grey stuff in the bucket forgot what its called on repipes


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

When it got up near 100 degree's, I closed the shop and told the guys to stay at home. I paid them to do it too! The heat was borderline unsafe for some of my guys.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

For water heaters if they are in the attic, we only do morning installs, Too dangerous, you can pass out and fall thru the sheetrock too easy once the sun rises and it gets hot.

Had a water line repair outside couple weeks ago, we put up tent cover for the sun, the cooper fitting got so hot we had to dip them in water to cool them off before we could prep them for install


----------

